# So here's a real original question...LOL



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

So I've been asked to bid on 9 new properties, summer and winter work. I had worked for the property manager before, now he's changed management companies and wants me to bid on some of his portfolio. Pricing I've got handled, just wondering what equipment combination you would add. I'm maxed with what I currently own, other then a 246B 2 speed Cat that's an extra piece right now and has sat all winter. 

In acre size, they range from 4.5, 2.75, 2.5, 1.4, .75, .75, .5, .5, .5 = 14.5 acres.

The are all typical commercial strip malls, fairly open etc. The 2 largest are 2 blocks from each other, but are about 15/20 minute drive from the rest.

Typically for us, our storms are usually 2 - 3"s, nothing crazy. Right now we use 8100PP Blizzard plows and have been using Protech 10' boxes, but will be changing them out to 10' Arctic Sectionals for next year.

Using SIMA efficiency numbers on a 2" storm of about 45 minutes/acre with a truck and about 1.5 acres/hr with 10' pusher, I'm trying to figure out the best combination of trucks/skids to purchase to be the most efficient. 

Thanks for any ideas on what combo's to use. Oh target time...less then 5 hrs to get it all done.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Get yourself a loader to run the to large properties. Have 1 truck swing in before the loader starts and pull out, or clean up small areas, and let the loader do the rest. Put a 12 or 14 foot pusher on the loader and get 2 to 4 acres plowed per hour with a couple inches.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Hadn't thought of going that big. I'll have to do the math on that. Defiantly would say on man hrs. and having several trucks.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

Get a compact loader and throw a 12 ft pusher on it.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

We had a 906 Cat with a 10' Protech, and I liked how it would push most of the time, but once it got at all icy the thing would be crab walking all over the place. So we sold it this past summer. So I think a guy would need to start getting into the larger loaders.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

If it was crab walking then you were trying to use to much down pressure on the pusher. I have plowed with all different sizes of loaders, for close to 20 years. From little mini's all the way up to 5 yard loaders, and I can make them all crab walk by putting to much down pressure on the pusher box. Just put the pusher flat on the ground, and go.


----------

